# general expenses questions



## piyu31 (Feb 8, 2017)

Hello everyone,

I read lots of threads here and on google but still have few questions. I have job offer from a company in Auckland and we are a family of 3 moving from US. I know expenses depend on life style but want to know average expenses per week or month or at least different things where we need to spend like health insurance or renters insurance or utilities etc. My offer is for $120k /yr and location is northshore close to Albany. Rents in that area are between 550-650 / week. So please let me know what other expenses we have and avg estimates.
Also, can someone let me know how is the public transportation and where to look for details as it is confusing for me.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

A family of 3 living on 120k is definitely doable. You aren't going to have a lot left after bills etc but you won't be on the breadline although you will have to watch what you are spending here as it is very expensive, but as you said the affordability depends on lifestyle and what you can and cannot live without.
Pay in NZ is usually fortnightly. 120k a year will give you :-
3193 per fortnight net (take home) after deductions of income tax (1174), ACC contribution (64)and 4% Kiwisaver (185). You can of course opt for 3% Kiwisaver which will mean you take home an additional 46 per fortnight (the Kiwisaver contribution drops to 139) OR you could opt out and not partake in Kiwisaver but not advisable unless you have a retirement plan for the future.
Take off say 1200 rent per fortnight, you are down to 1993.
In my opinion, these are the essential expenditures :-
Contents insurance - approx 600 per year or 25 per fortnight.
Power bill - approx average 2400 per year or 92 per fortnight.
2 x mobile phones so you can communicate with partner, employer and for emergencies - cheapest tariff for 2 pay as you go numbers on Skinny 416 per year or 16 per fortnight plus any out of contract international calls, national calls, SMS, data etc so say 20 per fortnight.
Broadband in the rental probably around 1000 per year or 38 per fortnight.
Refuse collection - you can buy bags at the store around 12 for 5 bags or pre-purchase wheelie bins approx 400 per year or 15 per fortnight.
So knock all these off and you are down to 1800.
Now let's consider what you'll need to spend money on :-
Food - lets go conservative at 300 per week so 600 per fortnight.
Public transport for work say 80 per week (total guess) so 160 per fortnight.
Family eating out occasionally - lets say you do it once a week to a cafe, McDonalds, dinner or whatever at 50 per time (considering you'd spend 30 or 40 just on two chinese meals at a take out) so 100 per fortnight.
What about lunch every day at work, say 10 per day so that's 50 per week or 100 per fortnight.
Health insurance for the family with decent cover you are looking at approx 1200 per year or 45 per fortnight for a general cover plan.
You are down to 795 from fortnightly salary.
You will have to pay for GP visits and the cost is dependent on visa status/visa duration, any items on prescription, visits to the dentist, clothing, any treats for the family. If you buy a car you will want vehicle insurance, you'll have maintenance costs and fuel costs plus the annual warrant of fitness and license.


Other expenses :-
Any professional fees for occupation registration ?
Childcare ?
You may have to pay for water usage in the rental ?
Spotify, Netflix, Neon subscriptions etc ?
Sky TV or some other digital service ?
Cloud storage for documents / photos / videos ?
Any sporting pastimes or hobbies ?

Unable to assist with public transport. I tend to avoid Auckland at all costs and only have experience of the traffic. Best bet would be to live near work and walk/cycle.


----------



## piyu31 (Feb 8, 2017)

escapedtonz said:


> A family of 3 living on 120k is definitely doable. You aren't going to have a lot left after bills etc but you won't be on the breadline although you will have to watch what you are spending here as it is very expensive, but as you said the affordability depends on lifestyle and what you can and cannot live without.
> 
> Pay in NZ is usually fortnightly. 120k a year will give you :-
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for this detailed response !!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------

